# Neither eth0 nor wlan0 works

## athena810

Hey,

I recompiled my kernel a week ago after including r8169 or something. Then, neither eth0 nor wlan0 worked and ifconfig -a returns only gre0, lo, and sit0. I recompiled again and removed the r8169 module and still neither eth0 nor wlan0 worked. When I try to /etc/init.d/net.<et0/wlan0> start, I get a

```

ERROR: interface <wlan0/eth0> does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware.

```

I didn't change anything really so I'm pretty sure all my kernel modules are there. I'm also unable to modprobe my ethernet or wireless modules. I get a 

```

FATAL: Error inserting rt2800pci: Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg). 

```

The end of dmesg says:

```

rt2800lib: Unknwon symbol crc_ccitt (err 0)
```

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting rt2800pci: Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 You get this when you are trying to insert modules into a wrong kernel. You are supposed to run the same kernel the modules are compiled for.

----------

## athena810

How can i fix this?

uname -r returns 3.3.8-gentoo

----------

## Jaglover

Try uname -a and make sure the time and date are correct.

----------

## athena810

I'm not sure about the date or uname -a.I chrooted then ran emerge --sync

----------

## Hu

3.3.8-gentoo is very outdated.  Are you sure that is the kernel you mean to be running?

----------

## athena810

Yep, I'm sure. 

I was told by a guy on the IRCs to run

emerge -ajv sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

I did, and I had a problem with two conflicting packages and it told me to use package.mask.

One of the packages is not required by anything so I think I should package.mask that one but I don't know how.

----------

## Jaglover

3.3.8 is even not in portage any more. You should bring your portage up to date and make sure nothing in your system is outdated. Gentoo is a rolling distro after all.

----------

